# NHT closeout deals



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Well as many of you may or may not know, the NHT SuperAudio series (which I love) are being discontinued and replaced by the Classic series which I hear are an improvement. As far as I am concerned, an improvement would be subjective...I can bet money that some people like the sound of the super audio series over the new classics...I'll audition this weekend @ J and R.

Right now a few online vendors are clearing them out @ prices so low I just can't believe! I bought my last two SB2-s at www.onecall.com for $258 shipped! I tried 5.1 for the first time yesterday and it didn't really add much to the movie/gaming experience. My mains take care of dialog just fine and must be positioned pretty well if i cant tell much of a difference with having the center. So now my primus 150's are a thing of the past. I use the new ones for my computer's 2.0 setup. Wow. They sound terrific. Do not need a sub like I did with the last speakers. One downside however, they are power hungry! So feed em' well :R


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm thinking of picking up another ST4 pair to put in storage for an eventual 7.1 setup...you seeing any deals on new ones/closeouts out there, or is trade-in gonna be where it's at as I suspect?


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

St-4's and SB3's have been scarce for months now unfortunately. If I find one I'll post it here as well.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I've got a set up SuperOnes, SuperCenter and Superzeros that I've used for years- great speakers. But, you're right about power hungry- they are pretty inefficient. I'm actually getting rid of mine (someday I'll have 25 posts and will post them here as well) because I needed bigger mains and in-walls as I've set up my HT.


----------



## jerstamb (Dec 11, 2006)

I have had a set of NHT SuperOnes for over 10 years now. I have them in a 5.1 setup along with an SVS2039pci sub. I used to describe the sound of the SuperOnes as "transparent". They don't sound like speakers, I guess is a good thing. A friend recommended them to me. He had a pair and wishes he had them back. I don't plan on upgrading any time soon.

A great forum, I am obviously a new member.

Regards, Jerry


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

I bought my currant NHT's about 6 years ago on close out also ( same thing..product line change )...and love them....
Jerry....my first surround system was also 5 NHT Superones...sounded really nice

Later
RayJr


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

I am even more ancient. My Front speakers are NHT Super Zeros, purchased in the early 90's, and still going strong!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

I bought NHT IC4 in ceiling model for rears. They were on special and I am a sucker for salesman pitch. Anyway got them home and rigged up temp because renting while new house being built. However they sounded so good. That I bought ST4s for fronts, SC2 for centre so NHT all round they are now sitting in boxes waiting for house to be finished. Oh the pain of expectation.

Cheers Bill


----------

